# Funny photos in Stadiums



## UAR05 (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## UAR05 (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Jaszek (Apr 2, 2009)

so you want us to think you actually took them?


----------



## UAR05 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## UAR05 (Apr 3, 2009)

Liverpool Hooligans


----------



## UAR05 (Apr 3, 2009)

Juventus


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 3, 2009)

UAR05,

The rules of membership at The Photo Forum include the following:



> * You agree to only post images and/or other material to which you have exclusive copyright, or permission from the copyright holder that you are able to present to TPF Staff. Under no circumstances will any instance of copyright infringement be tolerated.


Please read the FAQs fully and convert the images above into links only (unless you can demonstrate that you hold copyright).


----------



## UAR05 (Apr 3, 2009)

ah, i'm sorry.


----------



## adamwilliamking (Apr 3, 2009)

These were funny as hell and I really enjoyed looking at them, I think ill quit using TPF today.


----------



## scubabear6 (Apr 3, 2009)

Funny or not i'll bet you wouldn't want somebody else posting your pics. I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 3, 2009)

adamwilliamking said:


> I think ill quit using TPF today.



???


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Apr 4, 2009)

this thread is so dead.....


----------

